# Please move the "Disagree" rating icon



## ddk1979 (17/8/16)

The disagree icon sits smack bang between the funny and winner icons.
It is so easy to rate a funny or good post as disagree when your finger does not land right on those icons.
Can we rather move the disagree icon right to the end ???

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Creative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/8/16)

@Alex to investigate

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## brotiform (17/8/16)

Sounds pretty good to me

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Soutie (17/8/16)

Oops wrong icon

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Alex (17/8/16)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (17/8/16)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979 (17/8/16)

My first "Disagree"s - thank you @Soutie and @KBR ... 
Funny ... 

.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAVaper (17/8/16)

Alex said:


> Done



Wow, this is just awesome. I am part of another forum on camping and the problems with the program is endless and takes forever to get resolved. Well done!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/8/16)

Can we maybe move the dislike next to the disagree and i think the funny next to thanks would be beter. 
Thanks 

O yes and maybe the can relate next to the informative.
Thats all 
Thanks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (18/8/16)

@Kalashnikov, don't you dare!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (18/8/16)

@Kalashnikov , my 3rd disagree ever all in just one thread, really ...  

.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Soutie (18/8/16)

ddk1979 said:


> @Kalashnikov , my 3rd disagree ever all in just one thread, really ...
> 
> .



I got 3 myself

I thought it would be solved with the button being moved, looks like it has just made it more convenient and easier to find

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Jan (18/8/16)

one of my favorite threads ever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (18/8/16)

3 members of the Admin and Mod team all getting dislikes in one thread.


Hmmmm @zadiac what do you think the medals team will think of this...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (18/8/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jan (18/8/16)

shaunnadan said:


> 3 members of the Admin and Mod team all getting dislikes in one thread.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm @zadiac what do you think the medals team will think of this...


There should be a medal for the admin or mod with the most dislikes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/8/16)

Hahah guys i will remove my rating so it dont affect your profiles. was just having a laugh cos i never got to use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/8/16)

Next time I open up my mouth, I'll rather just put a foot in it.

.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/8/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Next time I open up my mouth, I'll rather just put a foot in it.
> 
> .


hahaha ok i removed all my disagrees.


----------



## ddk1979 (18/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> hahaha ok i removed all my disagrees.




No, you didn't ... 

.


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/8/16)

ddk1979 said:


> No, you didn't ...
> 
> .


Aaah but the initial post should keep them lol to add to the humor. But ok

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

